# Disable IMAP access for one user



## xy16644 (May 5, 2014)

Is it possible to disable IMAP access (in Dovecot) for one user?

I use MySQL to store my virtual users in.

I did read this:

http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Authentication/RestrictAccess

But I still wasn't sure HOW you prevent only ONE user from having IMAP access.


----------

